# American Flourescent



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

If they were named Chinese fluorescent would they sell?


----------



## Chris1971 (Dec 27, 2010)

BBQ said:


> If they were named Chinese fluorescent would they sell?


At least they'd be honest.:thumbup:


----------



## Shockdoc (Mar 4, 2010)

Define American.....


----------



## Theriot (Aug 27, 2011)

Maybe just the box was made in China or just the ink on the box.


----------



## Chris1971 (Dec 27, 2010)

Theriot said:


> Maybe just the box was made in China or just the ink on the box.


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

The last time I installed something from American Flourescent, the ballast fell apart as I was installing it. The metal can fell off the ballast leaving just the potting compound behind.  Absolute garbage.


----------



## wendon (Sep 27, 2010)

One of my local "suppliers" sells them too, namely Menards! I think they even have an American flag on the box!! I like it when they send me their flyer and it says, "We're your supplier, not your competitor!" What a joke! If they're my supplier, why can't I get a better price than everyone else?:furious:


----------



## Podagrower (Mar 16, 2008)

I don't remember if it was American Fluorescent or one of the other crap makers, but I bought some 4' T8 strips at a good price a couple of years back. 2 of them did not work right out of the box. I called the 800 number and they didn't ask when I bought them, where I bought them, or anything. Just shipped me replacement parts.


----------



## retiredsparktech (Mar 8, 2011)

Lights of America is another cheapie brand. Made everywhere but here.


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

retiredsparktech said:


> Lights of America is another cheapie brand. Made everywhere but here.


China...:no:


----------



## LARMGUY (Aug 22, 2010)

*The Standard For Unqualified Made In USA Claims*

*What is the standard for a product to be called Made in USA without qualification?*

For a product to be called Made in USA, or claimed to be of domestic origin without qualifications or limits on the claim, the product must be "all or virtually all" made in the U.S. The term "United States," as referred to in the Enforcement Policy Statement, includes the 50 states, the District of Columbia, and the U.S. territories and possessions.
*What does "all or virtually all" mean?*

"All or virtually all" means that all significant parts and processing that go into the product must be of U.S. origin. That is, the product should contain no — or negligible — foreign content.
*What substantiation is required for a Made in USA claim?*

When a manufacturer or marketer makes an unqualified claim that a product is Made in USA, it should have — and rely on — a "reasonable basis" to support the claim at the time it is made. This means a manufacturer or marketer needs competent and reliable evidence to back up the claim that its product is "all or virtually all" made in the U.S.


http://business.ftc.gov/documents/bus03-complying-made-usa-standard


Then I Googled onward and found this article:

http://ezinearticles.com/?Made-in-China-Definition-is-Being-Rewritten&id=322146

Funny thing is, it's written by a Chinese writer! 



> Even more, the trouble never stopped with her. She drove out to six grocery stores to buy "Not Made in China" birthday candles for her husband but in vain. It also brought a little crisis to her by the break off blender and television. They had to use the old- style Mousetrap, as the new one was "made in China".


What is the "mousetrap" the TV or blender?

:laughing:


----------



## nrp3 (Jan 24, 2009)

I put up probably hundreds of the American Fluorescent circline fixtures over ten years ago and most are still going. The ballasts are starting to go at this point, but not bad for cheapies. The small oversink lights that went under the counters weren't too bad. Lights of America are crappy pieces of plastic poo. I stopped arguing about changing them out because of the money I make doing it. These are their plastic floods and wallpacks. It is what it is.


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

> Funny thing is, it's written by a Chinese writer!












~CS~


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

Peter D said:


> The last time I installed something from American Flourescent, the ballast fell apart as I was installing it. The metal can fell off the ballast leaving just the potting compound behind.  Absolute garbage.


 

air cooled


----------



## TechnoEvanGuy (Jan 22, 2011)

Made in USA is rarely investigated, litigated or even verified. Unfortunately the powers that be "Congress" has bowed down to international trade pressures and have deconstructed the English Language. Manufacturing is no longer taking raw materials into finished goods, it can be extended to throw a bunch of parts from China into a box and call it manufacturing. Substantial transformation can be turning a screw or adding packing peanuts to a box. 

However, as we desire to walk a delicate balance of quality/price/availability, we all will rationalize certain decisions tied to a product purchase. Sometimes our clients are invested in the process and dictate the product or level of quality they desire. Our challenge is to navigate the salesmanship, product obfuscation and determine what is viable and what is crap. Just my thoughts.

Oh, BTW, Made In USA also has a requirement of greater than 50% domestic origin. This can be easily verified through the OEM supplier. If you are looking to weed out the liars ask for a Notarized NAFTA document. :thumbup:


----------



## TechnoEvanGuy (Jan 22, 2011)

Made in USA is rarely investigated, litigated or even verified. Unfortunately the powers that be "Congress" has bowed down to international trade pressures and have deconstructed the English Language. Manufacturing is no longer taking raw materials into finished goods, it can be extended to throw a bunch of parts from China into a box and call it manufacturing. Substantial transformation can be turning a screw or adding packing peanuts to a box. 

However, as we desire to walk a delicate balance of quality/price/availability, we all will rationalize certain decisions tied to a product purchase. Sometimes our clients are invested in the process and dictate the product or level of quality they desire. Our challenge is to navigate the salesmanship, product obfuscation and determine what is viable and what is crap. Just my thoughts.

Oh, BTW, Made In USA also has a requirement of greater than 50% domestic origin. This can be easily verified through the OEM supplier. If you are looking to weed out the liars ask for a Notarized NAFTA document. :thumbup:


----------



## retiredsparktech (Mar 8, 2011)

Menard's has their advertising campaign going this week. It's the Made In USA sale. I was looking for fluorescent fixtures to see if there is any American Fluorescent brand listed.


----------



## TechnoEvanGuy (Jan 22, 2011)

retiredsparktech said:


> Menard's has their advertising campaign going this week. It's the Made In USA sale. I was looking for fluorescent fixtures to see if there is any American Fluorescent brand listed.


Menards, Home Depot, Loews, are a few of largest importer of Chinese products. Each of them have huge regional offices in each of the manufacturing Provinces. Take a trip and you will recognize many corporate logo's in China.

My favorite photo is that of a Hyundai with a Union Proud bumper sticker parked in the parking lot of Walmart. Enigma wrapped in a conundrum. Wonder what he/she is truly proud?


----------

